# Which router lift should I buy?



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys - I'm new here, and relatively new to woodworking. I'm putting together my first router table and I need some advice. 
I've got a Dewalt DW618pk 2.25hp router, and I need to choose a router lift for the router table I'm building.

I've looked at: 1. *Rockler's Router Lift FX* -- $200, manufactured in Taiwan, design licensed from JessEm; 2. *JessEm Rout-R-Lift II* -- $200, designed and manufactured in Canada, by JessEm; and 3. *JessEm Mast-R-Lift II* ($360, designed and manufactured in Canada, by Jessem).

The Rockler Router Lift FX has an aluminum milled plate, but is made in Taiwan and has no locking mechanism. The JessEm Rout-R-Lift II only has a phenolic plate, but includes a locking mechanism and a dual bearing system. And the JessEm Mast-R-Lift II is great in every way, but costs an additional $160.

Which router lift would you recommend? Are there other lifts I should be considering in this price range?

Thanks!:nerd:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
If you use the Community search there are numerous threads on Router lefts


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the Mast-R-Lift II with the magnetic Incra insert plates (vs phenolic). The lift is branded Incra but it's the JessEm lift. I truly love that set up. The MRL-II with the Incra inserts is a really good lift. You can get them on sale for about $330. Rockler has that lift with the incra inserts but the plate is the smaller "rockler size" (8 1/4 x 11 3/4 vs 9 1/4 x 11 3/4). I don't think it makes a functional difference though it somewhat locks you into Rockler. I frequently see that lift on sale for $300. You can get inserts from incra that have holes for better down draft DC - I use them and they work great..

A key question is are you ever going to move up to one of the big 3+ HP routers? If so, you probably should get the bigger lift. Otherwise, save the money.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got this Porta Cable router and it comes with an above the table height adjuster. There are other brands that I am sure are just as good you might consider. I know you ask about a router raiser but I thought I would give you something else to think about.

Don

Porter-Cable 895PK 2 1-4 Peak HP Multi-Base Router Kit with Router Table Height Adjuster


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Can you wait a week for an answer on this? I should have photos to show you.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

I can try. I'm pretty anxious to get started though. Please do update when you've got the photos though - looking forward to the insight.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks hawkeye10 - I'm kinda stuck with the router I bought. I think the Bosch also has some kind of above table height adjustment feature, but I've been told that the table lifts can be more reliable and accurate over the long haul.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Semipro - I did search the forums for lift discussions, but didn't see any clear comparisons between the current models I'm considering. Plus, there's been some new features added on the JessEm router lifts, so I wanted some fresh feedback from the community.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks for the insight PhilBa. I'm probably not going to upgrade to a 3hp router anytime soon. The 2.25 hp is enough for most of my bits, and I don't expect to be doing too much really heavy work. Just want to make sure I'm not missing anything crucial, and that the non-metal plates won't create any unexpected issues going forward.

Is there any good ways to get discounts or wait for sales? Should I hold off on buying anything till Labor Day?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You will never know whats going to be on sale or not at any given time. I am patient and willing to wait, especially if I'm looking to upgrade. However, sometimes saving $30 on a $300 item isn't worth waiting.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I buy whatever Timbertaylor buys which is Incra , so I can't contribute much . Bought the V2 but haven't used it yet . Heard good things though


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch? Never heard of 'em. :jester:


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

WOAH Mike... now that is some serious gear.

Did you use router lifts under the table, or just use a fixed mount and adjust the height on the router?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most of my routers that go in tables I install on the $13 Grizzly mounting plate. This is the Grizzly T10432 router table which includes the T10432047 mounting plate.(About $150 delivered) The plate does not interfere with free hand routing.(Shown with a Bosch 1617EVS) One or both insert rings can be removed for bit changes or when using larger bits.(Shown during a collet change on the Triton TRA001) I pop my routers out of the table for bit changes, except for the Triton.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning Mike,

That's some nice collection of Bosch routers, thanks for sharing. 

Is the router sled on the table your design. If it is could you share it with us???

BE WELL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Potowner1 said:


> Is the router sled on the table your design. If it is could you share it with us???
> 
> BE WELL


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/40201-diy-router-planing-sled.html
Router Forums - Search Results


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had the Rockler and the lack of a locking mechanism is a serious flaw. Junked mine. Everyone I've known likes the Jessem, but the price is about the same as buying a 3 1/4 triton TRA001, which has a built in lift. That's what I did at least. I got Sommerfeld's Easy series on routers and notice he has a Triton under his table. Good enough recommendation for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, here is a link to the large version of the plywood ski jig: http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/37449-plywood-ski-jig.html#post300484

Here are some photos of the small plywood ski jig.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@creative

The lift is here along with something to hold it. I will get the photos up asap.

Before anybody faints with astonishment I will say I am reviewing the lift for the benefit of members who keep asking about them. It is on loan and will not be a part of my tool collection.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I built this router lift and table and used to sell them. But I'm too busy to build them at this time. My work requires travel and I'm also not doing a lot of woodworking in my shop at this time.

I also sell a plan to build a router lift from. I didn't like the router lifts or the price so I came up with a design that takes away most of the problems router lifts have. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Tz9ppSlrphc

Al


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, the first set of photos of the Excalibur router lift are available for viewing here: http://www.routerforums.com/general...-router-table-kit-floor-model.html#post799225


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> I got this Porta Cable router and it comes with an above the table height adjuster. There are other brands that I am sure are just as good you might consider. I know you ask about a router raiser but I thought I would give you something else to think about.
> 
> Don
> 
> Porter-Cable 895PK 2 1-4 Peak HP Multi-Base Router Kit with Router Table Height Adjuster


I can attest that this works. I have the same exact model kit. I would have bought a Bosch but I picked this up very lightly used for $100 and couldn't pass it up once he convinced me it wasn't stolen. Incra's plates have the holes for the lock/unlock and the depth adjustment already in place and ready to go.

I will get an Incra lift at a later date because the machinist in me just says I "need" the extra precision. When reversing directions it moves noticeably off center in the base but seems to repeat well enough and re-centers when you engage the lock, but I always approach my setting in the up direction anyway. The dial on the depth adjustment rod seems plenty accurate for most woodworkers. It lets me use all the capabilities of my router extension and Wonder Fence now so it'll tide me over until I decide I just have to have the lift.

I can also attest that the Incra Cleansweep housing with the proper Magna Lock rings and a 4" hosed dust collector attached is worth their weight in gold. 
:wink:


----------

